# Does it worth moving to Australia



## scaglar

Hi all.. 

I'm a naval architect/marine engineer from Turkey.. I'm planning to move to australia with my wife, but considering the expenses to move to australia i'm a little bit scared and confused.. coz when i list my expenses to move to australia (like visa expenses, agent expenses, flight tickets for two, passport expenses, and some money to spend till finding a job to maintaining my family's life) i find a figure as 20k AUD.. actually i have nothing in this life, no money, no house, no car, nothing.. if i decide to move i might have to borrow money from bank and the figure might increase to 25k or maybe even 30k AUD.. 

what is your opinion, should i take such a big financial risk for moving to australia? is australia just a dream or a dream like country?


----------



## chicken999

It's not worth borrowing the money to come here. U should try establish urself in your own country save the money then think about applying. Us your job on sols list? Idon't think 20k is realistic as the cost of living is very high here and it's very hard for new immigrants to get a Job as everyone wants local experience. You might be waiting six months or a year before u find work and u have to live on your savings during that time.


----------



## scaglar

chicken999 said:


> It's not worth borrowing the money to come here. U should try establish urself in your own country save the money then think about applying. Us your job on sols list? Idon't think 20k is realistic as the cost of living is very high here and it's very hard for new immigrants to get a Job as everyone wants local experience. You might be waiting six months or a year before u find work and u have to live on your savings during that time.


my profession is on sols list.. people who i talked about australia all told me the same thing "you cant find a job in your profession before 6 months maybe even a year", my agent told the same, aussie friends told the same, but also they all told that i can survive by working in a daily job like working in a cafe, restaurant or sthing like these till finding a job in my profession.. i just want to know if i should or not.. i just need opinions based on experiences about living in australia..


----------



## robboat

scaglar said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I'm a naval architect/marine engineer from Turkey.. I'm planning to move to australia with my wife, but considering the expenses to move to australia i'm a little bit scared and confused.. coz when i list my expenses to move to australia (like visa expenses, agent expenses, flight tickets for two, passport expenses, and some money to spend till finding a job to maintaining my family's life) i find a figure as 20k AUD.. actually i have nothing in this life, no money, no house, no car, nothing.. if i decide to move i might have to borrow money from bank and the figure might increase to 25k or maybe even 30k AUD..
> 
> what is your opinion, should i take such a big financial risk for moving to australia? is australia just a dream or a dream like country?


I think you need to do more research before you consider making the move.
It is an expensive place to be without good work prospects.

Have you checked that your marine qualifications will be valid in Australia?

Regardless, maritime work is a very competitive field now as there are fewer opening for people with the right skill set.
I used to work with P&O Australia as ME3....now retired.....not too many jobs happening now.
They have gone offshore......

But - there are other industries that you can consider as you have practical & design skills....you will be starting at the bottom....but the only way is up!

Hope this helps....good luck.


----------



## tomtoner

scaglar said:


> Hi all.. I'm a naval architect/marine engineer from Turkey.. I'm planning to move to australia with my wife, but considering the expenses to move to australia i'm a little bit scared and confused.. coz when i list my expenses to move to australia (like visa expenses, agent expenses, flight tickets for two, passport expenses, and some money to spend till finding a job to maintaining my family's life) i find a figure as 20k AUD.. actually i have nothing in this life, no money, no house, no car, nothing.. if i decide to move i might have to borrow money from bank and the figure might increase to 25k or maybe even 30k AUD.. what is your opinion, should i take such a big financial risk for moving to australia? is australia just a dream or a dream like country?


Hi, as the other member said, it is not worth taking out a loan to fund the move. Have you looked at sponsored visas or applying for jobs in your country and getting employment before you leave?

Tom


----------



## heartbreakid

How can i check whether my educational qualifications are valid in australia ?


----------



## heartbreakid

scaglar said:


> "you cant find a job in your profession before 6 months maybe even a year", my agent told the same, aussie friends told the same, but also they all told that i can survive by working in a daily job like working in a cafe, restaurant or sthing like these till finding a job in my profession...


Ohh god, it is the common situation there ?, is there any qualification upgrading or something like that which may help us to get a job in our profession ?


----------



## MichaelN

Hi !
After reading all the posts in this thread, I'd like to contribute a little to the discussion 

@ scaglar: good to know there are fellow NA's in here ! Reffering to Your problem - are there any International companies having offices both in Turkey and Australia ? Since there is a chance that after being employed in the Turkish office, you would have an opportunity to be transferred to the Australian branch after some time, assuming the Company's policy enable such action and Your skills would be relevant for the position.

@ heartbreakid:
As for engineering professions, as far as I know, Bachelor degree in sufficient engineering field is required as a minimum qualification plus min. 3 - 5 years experience in the particular profession. Also, Your skills need to be assessed by appropriate Authority. Everything is listed on the Department's of Immigration website.

@@ hearbreakid:
I've heard about a guy that got a job after applying online from his native country, got sponsored visa, etc. etc. ... however I'm not sure how one-in-a-million case it is since I've just started seeking info about Australian NA job "market" quite recently ;P

As for all the above considerations - please correct me anywhere I'm wrong 

Cheers!

Michael )


----------



## depende

It is not worthy to loan money to come here because the Australia economy is really bad at the moment especially IT jobs are very difficult to get! Furthermore, I don't see any special things here that is it worth! The live expenses are very high and for a family with 2 children you have to bring at least $50,000 to survive one year!

Good luck!


----------



## auschef

Hello,
Require Urgent Help..
I'm a child care person who has been in Business for 8 years. I have a high school certificate. is it possible to move to Australia with this.. on skilled migration.. or will I have to get some diploma and how many years??
My sister too is a chef with the same problem


----------



## slowder1980

Hi,
I have a qualification from England and Switzerland from work, or they will be respected in Australia ??


----------



## Engaus

Depends on the qualification....a lot of professionals e.g nurses, solicitors needs to have their qualifications assessed and end up studying additional units or courses.

There isn't a lot of recognition by employers for people who have overseas experience in Australia. They want people with "local experience". So it can be very difficult to get your foot in the door.


----------



## slowder1980

I have a good qualification how book binder (stitching line operator) I worked about 10 years for RR Donelley and Polstar


----------



## Engaus

I don't believe that job will enable you to get a work visa in Australia.


----------



## CCMS

slowder1980 said:


> I have a good qualification how book binder (stitching line operator) I worked about 10 years for RR Donelley and Polstar


There could be some options if you could get a positive skills assessment as a " binder and finisher" (ANZSCO 392111).


----------



## depende

That's true! A lot of people that I know left or are planning to leave Australia. I'm planning to leave Australia by next year because I don't like the people here! There are a lot of racist and fake people here! Everybody is your friend as long you bring money here! As soon your money is finished immigration will kick you out immediately! Furthermore, I don't like the system here! Nothing works properly! If you need help from the police, they don't have time and you should go to the police station! As soon you are moving regional you will be shocked! For example if you are living in the city everything is clean and maintained but as soon you are moving in a suburb you will be shocked nothing is maintained and pathways are very dirty compared to some European countries! 

Sorry guys if I'm negative but it's my opinion and my experience in Australia!


----------



## Engaus

You don't like the people? Your ok with stereotyping an entire nation? I've just come from Switzerland - there were some nice people and there were some very rude people. I'm not about to go back home and say "Swiss people are horrible". 

I'm not even sure what you mean about immigration kicking you out - that statement makes no sense.

I live in regional victoria and it's gorgeous and clean.

We are one of if not the most multi cultural country in the world - I have witnessed people of different nationalities (not Australoan) be racist towards each other whilst in Australia. When you have so many different races coming together it's bound to happen vs a country with very little migrants.


----------



## aussiesteve

depende said:


> That's true! A lot of people that I know left or are planning to leave Australia. I'm planning to leave Australia by next year because I don't like the people here! There are a lot of racist and fake people here! Everybody is your friend as long you bring money here! As soon your money is finished immigration will kick you out immediately! Furthermore, I don't like the system here! Nothing works properly! If you need help from the police, they don't have time and you should go to the police station! As soon you are moving regional you will be shocked! For example if you are living in the city everything is clean and maintained but as soon you are moving in a suburb you will be shocked nothing is maintained and pathways are very dirty compared to some European countries!
> 
> Sorry guys if I'm negative but it's my opinion and my experience in Australia!


I am sorry you feel that way Depende.
Living in a multicultural country can be challenging for someone used to living in a homogeneous society, and like Engaus has said i also have encountered racisim between different immigrant groups, but it is certainly not endemic.
On a recent trip overseas i was treated in a fairly shoddy manner in a resteraunt, ( i couldn't say it was racist as the person who was rude belonged to the same ethnic group as myself) but that hasn't made me feel the the whole country was rude.
As far as suburban and rural decay go I think you need to understand that it is a world wide phenomena. 
I recently travelled to the USA and Canada, in both countries I observed that conditions were similar to Australia, with some areas prospering and others well and truly depressed, with buildings abandoned and the road network in desperate need of repair.

I note that you are here on a student visa, do you think that had you been able to migrate here on permanent basis you might have a different view?


----------



## chicken999

Well call me racist but with an attitude line that I think u should Definately leave as soon as possible and never come back.


----------

